# trailers



## Lamar Holland (Dec 28, 2005)

Starting this new forum, (I'm on a heavy construction forum too), at home I use a Bri-Mar, 18 ft, 12,000 GVW trailer, hooked to my 01 Dodge Cummins HO motor with 6sp manual trans... With the L48, and half glass cab, the tractor is at 8,000 and the trailer is just over 2800 with the chain box full.. This Bri-Mar was the only trailer that could meet my spec... Other trailer sales places within 45 miles of me, had BigTex pipe trailers and other designs, all having 4" rails.,.. All the other brands that I looked at but for one,, looked to me to be light duty. Pequa trailers are almost identical to Bri-Mar, but another 1500 more or so.. Only thing I would change, and I might still do it,, Bri-mar just 5 months ago, came out with a 20 footer, 12,000 GVW. That extra two feet must be like night and day..


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I would imagine the the L48 is still a "snug" fit with the 18 ft. Bri-Mar. I remember when I loaded up my 4410 with the FEL installed on my 14 ft. Ja-Mar trailer; I had to raise the FEL bucket up and leave the bucket and lift arms in the up position over my pickup truck bed. Not the ideal way to haul a tractor but I had to go with the equipment I had. I was surprised at how much the weight increased after fluid filling the rear tires and adding the 430 FEL. You could definitely tell the added weight was there but the Cummins pulled it just fine.


----------



## luckycharms (Dec 4, 2003)

Wonderful idea for a new section of the board. I have some dozer and backhoe experience. I will post some info soon!


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

Lamar - What did you have to give for the trailer? Haven't really heard of Bri-mar. This is the one I use a lot. The neighbor built it 3-4 years ago. Paint's peeled, but it sure is a nice one! Its 20' with 2 7000# axles on it. Easy to tilt up and follows wonderful! I even pulled and old IH 460 behind my wife's 1999 Ford Expedition with no problems (didn't even notice it!)!


----------



## Lamar Holland (Dec 28, 2005)

Bri-Mar's are made in Pennsylvania. Minumum 6" channels instead of what I normally see at 4".. The problem where I live is like "little San Fransico".. Our hills aren't high, they are very steep though. I use a main road frequently that has 23% grade, and this is close to a roller coaster's first hill, if not equivelent... Our hills come at you quickly, are very steep., but, usually short pulls at half a mile or less.. Very hard through this type terain. Hard on the trailer and pulling power. So, I wanted something I could feel safe with, especially with a heavy tractor to pull. Coming back with this rig from Maybrook New York, there is a long, high pull, actually several,.. WHen you know the road, get a start on it, and being interstate road,, not too bad, in fact easy.. It is off the main roads and using backroads that we have to watch for.


----------



## Big Allis (Nov 24, 2003)

snds like good rig u got there lamar i just purchased a used foster 16ft trailer too haul my cat skid steer 10,000 gwvw traikler skid loader weighs 6600pnds so i right at limit or lil over wen loaded


----------

